
Jury decides in favor of Google in Google v. Oracle case - phasmantistes
https://mobile.twitter.com/sarahjeong/status/735924256043716608
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11781053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11781053).

Your post beat the other one by a few minutes but that one won the luck of the
draw. Sorry about that. We're hoping to change the duplicate detector in a way
that gives the original submitter credit more often, but for the time being
there's still a lot of randomness in which version of a story gets traction.
It does even out in the long run.

